# Outlook 2010 distribution list sizes



## HelenWWG (Mar 1, 2011)

Can anybody tell me how to increase the number of contacts I can save to a distribution list in Microsoft Outlook 2010? At the moment it seems to default at 60. Making more than 1 distribution list does not solve my problem...I need to be able to change that number of contacts I can save???? I am running on Windows 7!
Thanks


----------



## properwichita (Mar 1, 2011)

If this is a company with an Exchange server, they may be limiting the number of members in the distribution list.

If this is on your own, 2010 shouldn't restrict the size.

An alternate method of making a larger distro list is to break them up into groups and add the groups to another distro list:

group 1 members - Members 1-30
group 2 members - Members 31-60
group 3 members - Members 61-90
group 4 members - group 1, group 2, group 3


Kevin


----------

